# FS: fish tank equipments - Surrey



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

mesh lid for 10 gallon tank. $10.00

PM me for details and/or if interested.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

*2213*

hi, you said it needs suction, you mean the rubber suction cups to hold the tubes? how old is the filter? any problems?
thx
Kevin


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Free Bump for a good looking stand


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

3 gallon betta / hostpital tank $5.00









3 gallon tank with biological filtration $5.00









Aquaclear 20 air pump. $5.00


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

More Additional Items:









Maxima but works greats! $5.00









Optima airpump $5.00









Hagen 802 airpump $5.00


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Elite stingray 5 filter bubbler
$5.00









Decorative air bubbler rock
$5.00


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Pending - 4 large plastic plants and fake decor caves.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump bump bump it up!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

-----------------------------------------


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

.......................................


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

........................................


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bumpp bummmppp!!bummpp!!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

55 gallon with stand. SOLD..

NOW i'm looking for trade for some BIOBALLS for other items for sale or cahs.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump bump bump!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bummmmmmppppppppp


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bummppp sale updated


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bummppp all that's here is still available


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

bump bump bump bump


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

lots for sale...message me for offers and such need room back in the laundry room.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

sold: driftwood, pumps, and two ten gallon tanks.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bummmmpppp!!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Javamoss with fish and 5.5 gallon lid SOLD!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Dailllyyy bumppp!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bumpp still have these for sale.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Sponge filter sold. more things for sale.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Marineland hood 48" SOLD, 10 gallons sold, and 10 gallon lid sold.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

65 gallon tank with light sold.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hi there. Pm'd for the 25gal hagen tank. Friend might be interested.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Bumpp still available.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Trade for heater the items above.


----------

